# ok..im curious



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

If one takes a puppy to a trainer, what exactly does this trainer do?... what do they charge?.. how long does this trainer work with a pup and at what frequency?.. 
On another thread, someone spoke of credentials?.. what kind of credentials are there in training puppies?..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here the going rate is $250.00 for 5 lessons or a week(private lessons). Some people drop there dog off daily to be trained. As far as how long depends on what kind of training you want.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The place I took Vinny was actually a breeding kennel for Goldens, who also have a training center where they hold various obedience/handling classes. We took the basic obedience class which ran an 8-week session, for $90 which i thought was a steal. The classes were limited to about 10 dogs. From there you can take the advanced obedience classes which are taught as group lessons as well, at a rate of $10 a class, but its basically a pay-as-you-go class, don't have to sign up for a whole session, just come when you are available to make the class.

The trainer they have is certified by NADOI (National Association of Dog Obedience Instructors).

Hope that helps!

Laura


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I have never taken my goldens to trainers, however, I did take my German Shepherd to a trainer when I lived in Germany because this was culturally what they did, and with the breed it was almost mandatory. I think I paid about $150 for 6 lessons and what he did mostly was teach me how to train my dog. He spend 1 hour a session teaching me "lessons" that I could do with Sampson everyday. It was the best $150 I spent because I now use these techniques with training my goldens and they definitley work.


----------



## Shane's Mom (May 7, 2005)

I am currently taking my new pup to a trainer that uses positive reinforcement rather than the choke collar/force kind of training. The cost is $150 for six weeks in very small classes - five dogs max. This is the first time I've used the positive reinforcement training method and I'm finding it much better than the choke collar.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

If I remember correctly up here for a certified trainer it is running 180.00 for I believe it was 5-6 private lessons. I've seen it much cheaper then this for whole classes, but these were not certified trainers and they only consisted of your basic OB.

The one I mention above trains in everything.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, Lessons here in PA are very expensive. A private class is $90.00 for one hour of behavior modification and $110.00 for group classes that teach the basics like sit, down, stay etc.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Many GR clubs offer group training for nearly free (a small donation). The club I used to belong to even had a real trainer.


----------

